# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Zo snel mogelijk 5kg afvallen

## miss pinguin

Hallo 
ik heb een vraagje 
weet iemand een dieet waarmee je snel ongeveer 5kg kwijtraakt?
ik wil heel graag 5 kilo kwijt 

xx

----------


## jose

hallo.

Om zo snel mogelijk 5 kilo af te vallen.
Met het sonja bakker dieet.
Ik ben er ruim 7 kilo afgevallen in 16 weken.
Als je het precies doet wat er in het boek staat, dan val je nog sneller af.
Succes ermee.

groetjes jose.

----------


## DEKLERCK

> Hallo 
> ik heb een vraagje 
> weet iemand een dieet waarmee je snel ongeveer 5kg kwijtraakt?
> ik wil heel graag 5 kilo kwijt 
> 
> xx


MET ZERO 3 IK BEN 4 KILO KWIJT IN EEN WEEK

----------


## Agnes574

> MET ZERO 3 IK BEN 4 KILO KWIJT IN EEN WEEK


Wat is dit??  :Confused:  

Een soort dieetpil/stacker/anti-depressiva???

Graag nadere uitleg!

Grtjs Agnes Xx

----------


## John_Swain

zero 3 is inderdaad een chemish zooitje die nogal slecht is voor je maag. Door dit te gebruiken krijg je vroeg of laat toch weer het jojo effect..

----------


## DEKLERCK

Met Herbalife Ben Ik 2 Kilo Kwijt In 14 Dagen En 4 Cm Verslankt Op Heupen En Taille

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is goed voor je!!
Is Zero3 iets van Herbalife toch?

----------


## vonneke67

Zero 3 isGEVAARLIJK!
Er zijn koppen van lintwormen in aangetroffen..heb ik voor een tijd terug gelezen!Dus niet doen.

Als wilt afvallen moet je je eetpatroon wijzigen .
Als je dat niet doet en snel 5 kg afvalt zit dat er nog sneller weer aan.
Een SB fan ben ik al heeeelemaal niet want als je daar mee stopt als je klaar bent groei je opnieuw terug.

Succes er mee.

----------


## John_Swain

voila!

----------


## vermeulen95

> MET ZERO 3 IK BEN 4 KILO KWIJT IN EEN WEEK


Het Ziekenhuissoep dieet werkt perfect en laat je absoluut de eerste week 5 kilo afvallen

----------


## Agnes574

Wat is dat? Het Ziekenhuissoepdieet?
Kun je dat uitleggen of een link geven waar we dat kunnen vinden?
Alvast bedankt!

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## John_Swain

==> Zieken huis <== soep dieet.

Ik neem dus aan in het ziekenhuis...
Nou ze heeft wel gelijk ik ben daardoor in een half jaar tijd 35 kilo afgevallen. mjah hart operatie  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Maar daar heb je dan als niet-ziekenhuis patient toch niet veel aan of toch?
Kun je dat ook zelf thuis doen?

----------


## John_Swain

Schiet mij maar lek.
Vraag het eens aan een deskundige je huisarts bijvoorbeeld...

----------


## Agnes574

let op dat verkoop van goederen hier op deze site NIET is toegestaan!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koolstofje

Mijn betse mannier om af te vallen? bulken en cutten.
De 1nde dag ga je bulken (veel eten/2000cal) de andere dag ga je cutten (weinig eten1000cal).
Het nadeel van alle dagen minder eten is dat de stofwisseling ook naar beneden gaat en je dus slecht afvalt.
Voordeel van bulken en cutten, de stofwisseling blijft hoog!! en ook op de dag dat je aan het cutten bent, voordeel je valt veel meer af, en je hebt een heerlijk eet dag om de 2 dagen;-) je verbruikt dus op de cuttendag ook 2000cal, en dat heb je niet en dus gaat het je vet aansporen.
Ga je dus gewoon elke dag minder eten b.v. 1500cal dan gaat je stofwisseling ook naar 1500cal verbruik en je valt niet af met bulken en cutten is dat dus anders.

----------


## Ziva

Helpt dit écht???
Zijn er nog mensen die dit toepassen?
Lijkt me wel een interessante manier om wat af te vallen...
Graag meer uitleg en ervaringen!!

----------


## John_Swain

> Je kunt eens kijken op http://www.vitime.nl/slimming-package.html 
> De combinatie zorgt ervoor dat de darm beschermt wordt tijdens het afvallen, en toch natuurlijk afvalt.
> 
> Succes! Mij heeft het in iedergeval erg geholpen!


Dat klinkt intressant. Ben van plan het ook te gaan bestellen.. en duur is het zeker niet. Maare er staat bij dat je het KAN gebruiken als afslankmiddel. Maar het waarschijnlijk doorvoor niet gemaakt is. Althans zo komt het over.
Kan je eens uitleggen wat je ervaringen zijn hierover?

----------


## koolstofje

> Dat klinkt intressant. Ben van plan het ook te gaan bestellen.. en duur is het zeker niet. Maare er staat bij dat je het KAN gebruiken als afslankmiddel. Maar het waarschijnlijk doorvoor niet gemaakt is. Althans zo komt het over.
> Kan je eens uitleggen wat je ervaringen zijn hierover?


Drink vooral water! koud water, in koud water zitten geen calorien, maar het lichaam moet het koude kraanwater omzetten naar de lichaamstemperatuur dit kost calorien;-) Groene thee (koud), en calsium zijn de ingredienten om af te vallen, daarnaast natuurlijk tomaat! veel voedingsvezel zit daar in, dit stimuleerd de darmdoorstroming, je poepje is zo binnen 24 uur je lichaam weer uit, verzadigt vet word pas na 24 uur uit je darmen opgenomen zo voorkom je vet aanzetting;-) Bovendien zitten er pitten in tomaat, pitten is heel erg goed om je darmen te smeren (onverzadigt vet) een eetlepel zonnebloem olie per dag is ook goed. Water tomaat calsium groene thee zonnebloem olie, het kost geen drol, maar je raakt die wel kwijt  :Big Grin:  en veel vet ik ben zo in 2 maand 10 kg kwijt, en heb weer een strak lichaam,.

----------


## John_Swain

Ja hoor :O

Nah eens proberen dan heh XD

----------


## jorneiting

Als reactie op al het bovenstaande:

"Zo snel MOGELIJK 5 kg afvallen". Het zit hem in het 'mogelijk', want de een is makkelijker in staat om 5 kg af te vallen dan de ander.

De beste manier om af te vallen is altijd een natuurlijke manier. Dat wil zeggen je eetpatroon PERMANENT aanpassen. Dus niet ineens alleen maar water(of boullion) drinken voor 1 a 2 weken lang. Of maaltijden overslaan en overdreven kleine porties gaan nemen.

En daar zit nu meteen het probleem. Mensen zijn gewoonte dieren, dus om eetpatronen en beweegpatronen aan te passen is zeer moeilijk! Daarom grijpen we vaak naar drastische middelen.

De voorlaatste post die refereert naar de natuurlijke middelen is een goede optie, op het koude water na. Koud water is namelijk slecht voor je spijsvertering. Een warme kop thee is veel beter. Als je energie wilt verbranden met koud water, dan kun je beter een koude douche pakken. Dat kost je lichaam veel meer energie (verbranding).

Tomaat bevat veel oligosaccharides (voedingsvezels), en dat zijn de vezels die door ons lichaam niet worden verteerd. Je zit er alleen wel vol van en hebt dus minder snel trek in snacks. En gelijktijdig voeden ze de bacterien in de dikke darm die een goede opname van de gezonde voedingstoffen stimuleren.

De zonnebloemolie en tomaatpitten hebben beide dezelfde werking. De onverzadigde vetten zijn gezonder en stimuleren de darmwerking doordat de ontlasting beter gesmeerd is. Teveel kan zelfs een laxerende werking hebben. Het is daarmee niet per definitie gezond, want bij teveel neem je dus ook minder voedingsstoffen op! En dat is dus juist weer ongezond. Dat geldt natuurlijk sowieso voor 'teveel'.

Het VITiME afslankpakket is absoluut een goede mogelijkheid, de Darmformule zijn zuivere (hoogwaardige) oligosaccharides. En de Kelp bevat zeer veel vitaminen en mineralen om ons lichaam gezond te houden en ook een vol gevoel te geven, dus minder te snacken.

Zo wordt je dus op een natuurlijke manier gestimuleerd je eetpatroon aan te passen en als je het lang genoeg vol houdt zelfs permanent te veranderen. En hebt zo een gezonde levensstijl gecreeert.

Mbt het KAN in de tekst van VITiME. Dit zijn door de Voedings- en Warenautoriteit gestelde teksten. Een aanpassing hiervan naar een terechte claim, wordt beboet.

----------


## jorneiting

http://www.VITiME.nl/slimming-package.html

----------


## jenny L

ik heb ook jaren geleden zero 3 gebruikt maar als je er niet genoeg bij drink kan je het welaaan je nieren krijgen.
maar je kan ook naast je gewone dieet 1 dag in de week yogurt dag houden dan mag je alleen maar 2 liter magere yogurt die dag hebben dan val je 2 kilo vanaf.

----------


## jenny L

> http://www.VITiME.nl/slimming-package.html


je kan ook een yogurtdag doen val je 2 kilo van af en als je dan nog een goed dieeet erbij doe ben je in die week ruim 4 kilo kwijt.

----------


## foul

soep dieet helpt echt 5 a 7 kg in een week afvallen. is maar voor een week te volgen daarna je eten aanpassen trainen. www.soepdieet.be of nl. verschillende soepen zijn er.heb dat geprobeerd en helpt en is helemaal geen zwaar dieet dat vindt de max aan aan. deze is zetje of voor mensen die snel willen afvallen .

----------


## John_Swain

> soep dieet helpt echt 5 a 7 kg in een week afvallen. is maar voor een week te volgen daarna je eten aanpassen trainen. www.soepdieet.be of nl. verschillende soepen zijn er.heb dat geprobeerd en helpt en is helemaal geen zwaar dieet dat vindt de max aan aan. deze is zetje of voor mensen die snel willen afvallen .


Kijk even naar de datum, is een oude topic  :Smile: 

overigens ik blijf er toch wel bij,
snel willen afvallen is nimmer goed, vroeg of laat komt het er weer aan.
kijk maar naar mij, ik zat ooit op me streef gewicht, dit kwam door mijn operatie en veel stress door de operatie en wat er bij kwam kijken.
ik was zo snel afgevallen dat het na een jaar er alweer aanzat.
ik zit nu zowat weer op mijn oude gewicht.
waar ik best wel om kan janken, maar ja  :Frown:

----------


## Jessika27553

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

